# [A] Die graue Maus, oder...



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2018)

ein Kompromiss entsteht.

Und zwar ein Kompromiss aus meinen physischen und psychichen Defiziten, kombiniert mit der chronischen Ebbe in meinem Geldbeutel und der fehlenden Einsicht etwas gut Funktionierendes auseinanderzureissen.

Also entsteht hier mal ein Aufbauthread! Warum? Weil ich momentan noch auf Teile für die Maus warte, Langeweile und Lust dazu habe und...


... weil ich es kann  .

Wer hier mitlesen und sich beteiligen möchte: ihr seid herzlich eingeladen zu kommentieren, zu diskutieren und dabei zu sein  - die ewigen Nörgler und Hater mögen bitte draussen bleiben 


Es wird nix besonderes, kein Highend, kein Designwunder, kein Leichtbauwahn - einfach nur ein Fahrrad, zusammengesetzt aus günstig ergatterten Neuteilen, gebraucht vorhandenen oder zugekauften Komponenten, alles aus meiner Sicht für den geplanten Einsatzzweck sinnvollen Teilen. Es wird sich ein wenig ziehen, weil momentan noch Teile im Zulauf sind, die (auf Grund der Strecke die sie zurücklegen müssen) noch ein bisschen brauchen. Das, was am längsten dauert, gibt es momentan noch gar nicht. Wird aller Vorraussicht nach sogar erst im Mai verfügbar sein - dazu aber später mehr...

So, und nun hier das erste Teil:






Neu, und günstig wegen noch vorhandenem Gutschein


----------



## Aninaj (20. Januar 2018)

Ui ui ui, da bin ich dabei und gespannt, was am Ende bei rauskommt  Ich hoffe nur, das "grau" im Titel bezieht sich nicht auf die Farbe des Gesamtwerks, sondern eher auf die "Einfachheit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. Januar 2018)

Hi....

...es muss ja nicht immer ein Highendsuperteilchen werden! 
...im Gegenteil! Was simples und einfaches tut' s doch auch mal, oder?
Ich bin mal gespannt, was da aus deinem Sammelsurium an Teilen entsteht  ... schaue gerne immer mal in deinen "Die graue Maus, oder..." - Thread rein.....
Mein Hardtail ist auch aus vorhandenen Garagenfunden und gebrauchten Teilen, günstig aus dem Bikemarkt, entstanden. Damit gewinne ich auch keinen Design-Preis oder komm in die "Hall of Fame", aber für die Fahrt zum Bäcker, zur Eisdiele oder Arbeit taugts mir allemal .....
*Viel Spaß beim Schrauben *


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Januar 2018)

Na da schau ich auch gern mal rein.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ui ui ui, da bin ich dabei und gespannt, was am Ende bei rauskommt  Ich hoffe nur, das "grau" im Titel bezieht sich nicht auf die Farbe des Gesamtwerks, sondern eher auf die "Einfachheit"



... abwarten 



Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Viel Spaß beim Schrauben *



Danke 



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Na da schau ich auch gern mal rein.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Januar 2018)

Isch gucke! 
Aufbauen ist immer gut... die Sucht treibt mich immer wieder in den Keller...


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2018)

Bin gespannt!
Da gibt es doch diese amüsante Kolumne von Lesewitz in der Bike,
da mahnt ihn seine Frau den Keller aufzuräumen und möglichst viel wegzuwerfen.
Beim Versuch dies zu tun entdeckt er eine pinkfarbene Chris King HR Nabe und fängt an um diese ein MtB aufzubauen.
Das Ende vom Lied, anstatt auzusortieren und wegzuwerfen sitzt er am Rechner und sucht nach passendenden Teilen für das neue Objekt...


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2018)

- ungefähr genau so läuft das ab 

... obwohl ich - um was liegen zu haben - das On One auflösen muss


----------



## lucie (21. Januar 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Isch gucke!
> Aufbauen ist immer gut... die Sucht treibt mich immer wieder in den Keller...



...und in den finanziellen Ruin... 




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bin gespannt!
> Da gibt es doch diese amüsante Kolumne von Lesewitz in der Bike,
> da mahnt ihn seine Frau den Keller aufzuräumen und möglichst viel wegzuwerfen.
> Beim Versuch dies zu tun entdeckt er eine pinkfarbene Chris King HR Nabe und fängt an um diese ein MtB aufzubauen.
> Das Ende vom Lied, anstatt auzusortieren und wegzuwerfen sitzt er am Rechner und sucht nach passendenden Teilen für das neue Objekt...



So muss das...


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2018)

Du machst es aber spannend, bis Mai müssen wir uns gedulden, bis wir die Maus zu Gesicht bekommen? 
Abo


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2018)

... ne, ne - bis Mai muss ICH warten bis das entsprechende Teil lieferbar ist - fertig wird das Rad natürlich vorher, nur eben mit "Platzhalter" 

Die Bremsen kommen vom On One - also quasi aus der Restekiste





... leicht gepimpte Shimano 785er mit 2 (neuen) 160er SM RT66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. Januar 2018)

Grau? Ich glaube es wird eher ein Elefant...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...
> Und zwar ein Kompromiss aus meinen physischen und psychichen Defiziten, kombiniert mit der chronischen Ebbe in meinem Geldbeutel und der fehlenden Einsicht etwas gut Funktionierendes auseinanderzureissen.
> 
> ...


 Genau mein Motto, da bin ich auch mit dabei und schau' zu .


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Grau? Ich glaube es wird eher ein Elefant...



... sooooooooooooo schwer wird's nicht


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Januar 2018)

Ich lese gerne mit; spannend und es bringt mal frischen Wind ins LO. Schade nur, dass dafür das On One weg muss!

Wenn ich groß bin, will ich mir auch mal ein Rad aufbauen!


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sooooooooooooo schwer wird's nicht


Und Titan z. B. ist ja auch grau...


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2018)

... ich zitier mich mal selber:



Martina H. schrieb:


> Es wird nix besonderes, kein Highend, kein Designwunder, kein Leichtbauwahn





Martina H. schrieb:


> mit der chronischen Ebbe in meinem Geldbeutel



... also: Nein, (leider) kein Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2018)

... so, leider hängt der Rahmen immer noch irgendwo im nirgendwo - dann machen wir hier erstmal mit dem Schaltungsmanagement weiter 





Warum soll man einen GX Shifter nehmen, wenn man für (fast) den glechen Preise einen X01 bekommen kann?


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...Beim Versuch dies zu tun entdeckt er eine pinkfarbene Chris King HR Nabe und fängt an um diese ein MtB aufzubauen.
> Das Ende vom Lied, anstatt auzusortieren und wegzuwerfen sitzt er am Rechner und sucht nach passendenden Teilen für das neue Objekt...



Warum kommt mir sowas nur so bekannt vor? Verdammte Restekiste. Kostet Geld, statt Geld zu sparen.

Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt, wie und was es dieses Mal wird. Ne Sänfte mit Strom?


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Warum soll man einen GX Shifter nehmen, wenn man für (fast) den glechen Preise einen X01 bekommen kann?




so ein angebot hab ich auch letztens gesucht und war wohl zu blöd
(oder hast du es mir weggeschnappt? )


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ne Sänfte mit Strom?



nee, weder wird es eine Sänfte, noch ein E-Bike. Ich sehe ja durchaus die Daseinsberechtigung der Motoren ein, für mich kommen sie aber (noch) nicht in Frage. Obwohl, warte...





ich das hier schon Klasse finde. So als EinkaufsBequemLastenRad für die Stadt  (aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo  und wie ich es unterbringen sollte  )



scylla schrieb:


> (oder hast du es mir weggeschnappt? )



hmmh, weiss nicht. War letzte Woche auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen, stand aber auch schon ein bisschen länger drin...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2018)

.. und weiter geht's:

Sattelstütze ist eine Syntace P6 (natürlich gebraucht) - und für die, die es interessiert: bei den Cube gelabelten bekommt man die Aufschrift ab, bei den  Orijinaalen ist die Aufschrift gelasert - da geht nix... 





... und geklemmt wird sie (und das Hinterrad) von Hope Spannern - kommen auch vom On One...





Hoffentlich kommt der Rahmen bald


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2018)

Hier schon mal der passende Helm...


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2018)




----------



## Perlenkette (23. Januar 2018)

#Sammelbestellung!


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2018)

- ich seh uns förmlich vor mir beim LO


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2018)

Die Kurbel sorgt für Überraschung:






SRAM X9 GXP in 170er Länge

Überraschung warum?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die neue Truvativ Stylo Carbon gönnen - aus Gewichts- und Optikgründen. Als ich aber die ausgebaute Alukurbel auf die Waage gelegt habe hatte sich das mit dem Gewicht erledigt und entschieden wurde aus Vernunftsgründen zugunsten der X9 (manchmal, aber nur manchmal muss man eben auch mal vernünftig sein  ) 

Die Alukurbel wiegt ohne Kettenblat 545 gr., die Stylo inkl. 32er Kettenblatt 600 gr. Ein Kettenblatt wiegt ca. 60 gr. Also ist die X9 nicht deutlich schwerer - wieder 170€ gespart 

Kettenblatt habe ich noch nicht, weil ich,mich

a) noch nicht für die Übersetzung und
b) für oder gegen Oval entschieden habe und
c) noch auf ein (gutes) Angebot warte...

OK, das Lager zeigt deutliche Montagespuren, läuft aber noch richtig gut, von daher darf es auch erstmal bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2018)

Sach ich doch, Carbon wird überbewertet.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2018)

... ohh, wenigstens eine bleibt mir treu und beteiligt sich 




lucie schrieb:


> Sach ich doch, Carbon wird überbewertet.



... hast mich ja überzeugt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2018)

Gibt's eigentlich ein Budget?


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2018)

Gewichts- oder finanztechnisch?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2018)

Finanztechnisch [emoji6]
Hab nämlich selbst beim Aufbau gemerkt dass das fast unmöglich ist einzuhalten [emoji16] Allein der ganze Kleinkram geht doch mehr ins Geld als man denkt , aber vielleicht gibt's ja Tricks [emoji6]


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2018)

Selbstaufbau wird meistens teurer, aber selbst wenn man ein Komplettrad kauft, bleibt es ja nicht beim ursprünglichen Aufbau.
Da werden aufgrund der meist saumiesen Ausstattung dann doch höherwertige Anbauteile verbaut Die verbannten Teile will ja meist auch kainer haben - eine Refinanzierung durch Verkauf derer ist also auch eher irrelevant.

Beim Selbstaufbau kommt noch dazu, dass man dann gern etwas individuelles schaffen möchte und das kostet eben bei den Ansprüchen von Bikebekloppten - die Vernunft bleibt da meist auf der Strecke getreu dem Motto: wenn dann gleich richtig, Kompromisse waren gestern...


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2018)

... da schreib ich heute Abend noch was zu - ist mir auf dem Handy zu anstrengend


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Die Alukurbel wiegt ohne Kettenblat 545 gr., die Stylo inkl. 32er Kettenblatt 600 gr. Ein Kettenblatt wiegt ca. 60 gr. Also ist die X9 nicht deutlich schwerer - wieder 170€ gespart



Die X9 bzw. GX 1400 (fast baugleich) ist richtig gut. Leicht und steif 

Dem Carbon-Gerödel trau ich nicht. Ich hab letztens meine Carbon X0 gegen eine  GX 1400 Alukurbel ersetzt, weil ich es mittlerweile an beiden Kurbelarmen geschafft hatte, mittig dort wo das Material eh am dünnsten ist, ziemlich lange 2mm tiefe Kerben rein zu dengeln. Gewicht hab ich dabei auch nur marginal zugelegt. Und das Gefühl beim Fahren ist einfach ein besseres, wenn man nicht jederzeit erwartet, dass einem der Kurbelarm unterm A*** wegbrechen könnte 

Hier übrigens grad für einen schmalen Taler:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-gx-1400-2x11-fach-kurbel-170mm-gxp-36-24t-582620?
Ich überleg mir grad, ob ich mir nicht einfach nochmal eine hinlegen sollte. Die neuen GX Kurbeln sind ja wieder hässlich und gefräst statt hohlgeschmiedet.

Wenn du dir vom "gesparten Geld" was gönnen willst, hol dir ein Reset Racing Innenlager dazu. Die Montage ist zwar frickelig mit den ganzen Sicherungsringen, Wellenfedern und Dichtungen, aber dafür hält das ewig, es gibt alles als Ersatzteil und die Lager sind ohne die Lagerschalen auszubauen und ohne Spezialwerkzeug austauschbar. Die "original" GXP Lager halten mir immer nur so 2000km. Das Reset Racing hat hingegen schon 3 Rahmen überlebt. Ach ja, leicht ist es auch noch.

Kettenblatt werde ich demnächst mal das Eagle testen. Von Bekannten schon recht viel Gutes über die Zahnform gehört, es funktioniert wohl auch wenn's seltsam ausschaut. Die CF Version gibt's für 35 Teuro, hab ich schon daliegen.
Zu Oval kann ich mich irgendwie nicht durchringen. Die Vorstellung einer variablen (also nicht gleichbleibenden und somit verlässlich berechenbaren) Übersetzung bei Pedalkicks ist mir irgendwie von der Theorie her ein Graus. Keine Ahnung ob ich mir da zu viel Gedanken mache oder ob man sich dran gewöhnt...?


----------



## Drahteseli (25. Januar 2018)

Ich schaue hier auch gerne weiter zu 

Bin gespannt was noch alles kommt und zum lernen gibts hier auch immer was


scylla schrieb:


> ... hol dir ein Reset Racing Innenlager dazu. Die Montage ist zwar frickelig mit den ganzen Sicherungsringen, Wellenfedern und Dichtungen, aber dafür hält das ewig, es gibt alles als Ersatzteil und die Lager sind ohne die Lagerschalen auszubauen und ohne Spezialwerkzeug austauschbar...


Das werde ich mir mal merken, mein erstes GXP Lager läuft zwar noch gut, aber mein erster eigener Aufbau wird bestimmt niemals "fertig" werden


Der flauschig grüne Untergrund gefällt mir übrigens ausgespochen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (25. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-gx-1400-2x11-fach-kurbel-170mm-gxp-36-24t-582620?




DANKE !
krasser Preis und dann ggf die KB wieder vertickern


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2018)

... hier ist ja mal was los   - endlich


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> aber mein erster eigener Aufbau wird bestimmt niemals "fertig" werden



Fertig wäre ja auch zu langweilig . Und wenn einem garnichts mehr einfällt, kommt man dann irgendwann auf die Idee einen neuen Rahmen rein zu schrauben


----------



## Drahteseli (25. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Fertig wäre ja auch zu langweilig . Und wenn einem garnichts mehr einfällt, kommt man dann irgendwann auf die Idee einen neuen Rahmen rein zu schrauben


Wenn dann die Speichennippel nicht zum Rahmen passen, muss vermutlich ein neuer Laufradsatz her, worauf notfalls diverse andere Parts auch abgestimmt werden müssen? 

Somit sind die meisten hier auch noch bei ihrem "ersten" Aufbau, weil bestimmt irgendein Teil immer mitwandert 

Und ich habe nun kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr wenn ich denke "nur noch das Teil und dann das und oh das auch..."


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2018)

... so, da bin ich wieder 

@greenhornbiker

Zum Budget: es ist (wie @lucie schon schreibt) seeeeeeeeehr schwer einzuhalten - gibt halt einfach zu viele schöne Teile und es ist eben auch leider so: der Kleinkram mit dem man nicht rechnet sprengt dann spätestens jeden Rahmen und (ist das erst mal passiert) stirbt auch ganz schnell die Vernunft den Heldentod (jetzt kommt es auch nicht mehr drauf an) 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Und zwar ein Kompromiss aus meinen physischen und psychichen Defiziten, kombiniert mit der chronischen Ebbe in meinem Geldbeutel und der fehlenden Einsicht etwas gut Funktionierendes auseinanderzureissen.



Das war die Vorraussetzung zum Neuen. Da wir  uns dieses Jahr vorgenommen haben auch mal ein paar Mehrtagestouren mit Gepäck zu fahren und ich mich überzeugen lassen musste, dass ich die mit der vorhandenen Übersetzung am Strassenbike (Rennradübersetzung mit 50/34 und 11/32) es wohl nicht schaffen würde (physischen Defizite) ich aber den Renner auch nicht umrüsten wollte, weil

1. gefällt er mir ganz gut so wie er ist
2. ich nicht bereit bin ihn auseinanderzureissen nur um die Dinge die mir daran gut gefallen nicht mehr nutzen zu können und (also die fehlende  Einsicht etwas gut Funktionierendes auseinanderzureissen)
3. ich nicht einsehe dafür auch noch ein Heidengeld auszugeben (chronische Ebbe in meinem Geldbeutel)

bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen das On One für die Finanzierung des "Reiserades" auseinanderzureissen. Es tut mir zwar in der Seele weh, aber ich bin es (seit dem ich das Lapierre habe) nicht mehr gefahren und werde es auch nicht mehr.

Das ist also mein Budget: Anschaffungskosten des Neuen minus dem Erlös aus dem Verkauf muss kleiner sein als die Summe, die ich für die Umrüstung ausgegeben hätte.

Dann hätte ich ein neues Bike für fast lau (naja, ist schon ein bisschen schöngerechnet  ), der Renner kann bleiben wie er ist...





....und irgendwie muss man ja Argumente finden mal wieder was zu schrauben  



So weit so gut, im Moment sieht es so aus als ob ich das schaffe - aber wer weiss 

@scylla

Danke für den Tip mit dem Lager - aber momentan gibt es das Budget einfach nicht her (s. o.)

Ja, die X9 Kurbel ist schon nicht schlecht und vor allem schön variabel 1fach, 2fach, 3fach - alles möglich und einfach zu realisieren, wenn man es sich doch mal anders überlegt. Deshalb darf sie auch bleiben, auch wenn sie schon die eine oder andere Macke hat.



Drahteseli schrieb:


> Der flauschig grüne Untergrund gefällt mir übrigens ausgespochen gut



na dann gibt es den gleich nochmal:





Superstar Components Delta Evo (auch vom 456 Evo)- mal sehen ob ich die Schwarzen nehme oder die anderen...


----------



## Aninaj (25. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Fertig wäre ja auch zu langweilig . Und wenn einem garnichts mehr einfällt, kommt man dann irgendwann auf die Idee einen neuen Rahmen rein zu schrauben



Wer macht denn sowas?  Psssst. ist fertig, konnte aber noch nicht Probefahren, vielleicht am WE ne Minirunde.

Zum Ovalen Kettenblatt. Ich find's super. Fahre das an zwei Rädern und ich bilde mir ein, da auch einen Unterschied zu spüren. Nicht beim normalen Treten, aber wenn es auf techn. schwierigen Trails bergauf geht, dann fehlt mir beim runden KB manchmal das Quentchen Kraft, um das Hindernis zu überfahren, was mir das ovale Kettenblatt "abnimmt". Den "unrunden" Tritt merkt man nur am Anfang, später dann gar nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Psssst. ist fertig, konnte aber noch nicht Probefahren, vielleicht am WE ne Minirunde.



zeigen! 




Aninaj schrieb:


> Zum Ovalen Kettenblatt. Ich find's super. Fahre das an zwei Rädern und ich bilde mir ein, da auch einen Unterschied zu spüren. Nicht beim normalen Treten, aber wenn es auf techn. schwierigen Trails bergauf geht, dann fehlt mir beim runden KB manchmal das Quentchen Kraft, um das Hindernis zu überfahren, was mir das ovale Kettenblatt "abnimmt". Den "unrunden" Tritt merkt man nur am Anfang, später dann gar nicht mehr...



Da wir ja jetzt wissen, dass es um ein Reiserad geht... an einem Rad für so einen Zweck würde ich was ovales eh sofort bedenkenlos ausprobieren, da kann es ja eigentlich nur Vorteile haben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2018)

"Reiserad" ....

-> Stahlrahmen?

-> Gravel? 

[emoji848]


----------



## Martina H. (25. Januar 2018)

ReiseFahrzurArbeitSchlechtWetterDoitallSpasshabIchwillmalwiederwasbauenFahrrad 

... es wird jedenfalls kein MainstreamModeMomentanHipsterBike

Oval hab ich schon am Plusser probiert und fand es nicht schlecht, deshalb ja auch die Überlegung. 32 oder 34, wobei das 34er als oval ja eigentlich die Spitzen neutralisieren sollte - und die 34er Übersetzung kenn ich ja vom Renner. Also für "normal" das 34er Blatt und für die Reise 30 oder 32 damit es entspannt bleibt...


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

... was fehlt noch?

Richtig, der Rahmen - naja, wird schon kommen 

uuuund die Lenkzentrale:





Vorbau wird ein Megaforce, die Länge wird festgelegt, wenn der Rahmen da ist. Der Lenker ist momentan ein 3t 12° Lenker. Das ist der "Platzhalter" - schlussendlich wird es dann der SQ Lab 310 Sport werden. Zumindest will ich ihn ausprobieren - wenn er denn mal lieferbar ist (vorraussichtlich im Mai - uups, habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen: jetzt steht das was von 30.03. na, mal seheni)


----------



## Aninaj (26. Januar 2018)

Also wenn ich mir die bisherigen Teile so anschaue, dann muss der Rahmen bunt werden, das wäre ja sonst ein Trauerspiel in schwarz.

War die Kurbel schon entlabelt, oder hast du das gemacht? Bei meiner X9 steht das innen ganz groß und außen nochmal in klein drauf.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

...die Kurbel habe ich selbst mit Aceton entlackt - geht gut 

Trauerspiel in Schwarz/Grau


----------



## Aninaj (26. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...die Kurbel habe ich selbst mit Aceton entlackt - geht gut



Da schau ich mal, ob ich das auch so hinbekomme 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Trauerspiel in Schwarz/Grau



 Das kannst du nicht tun!


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)

... was meinst Du, was ich alles kann  - freundliches, lebensbejahendes Schwarz, kombiniert mit fröhlich-optimistischem Grau - passt doch


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> das wäre ja sonst ein Trauerspiel.


Von wegen Trauerspiel, Eleganz pur


----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2018)

Grau ist eine tolle Farbe . . . besonders sonnengrau ....... nicht zu verwechseln mit Maus oder verkehrsgrau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

Hey, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

... so, da ist sie da: die graue Maus


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. Januar 2018)

Projektname "Dark Knight" hätte es auch getroffen..


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

... gibt es ja schon


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Projektname "Dark Knight" hätte es auch getroffen..


Dark Princess evtl.. Dann hätte es wieder gepasst .


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

hier nochmal die Farbe - kommt auf den anderen Bildern nicht so gut


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2018)

Für diejenigen wie ich, von welchem Hersteller ist der Rahmen denn?

Neu lackiert oder ein "no-Name" Rahmen?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

.. ist ein Funworks 29er Alurahmen in Neu und 17 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> .. ist ein Funworks 29er Alurahmen in Neu und 17 Zoll


Du hast die SRAM GX Kurbel verlinkt.

Hier ist der Funworks 29er Rahmen.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

uuups, ist korrigiert - Danke


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören


Das MTB Forum die beste Rettung wenn der Nachwuchs einem den Schlaf raubt  . . . Und dann mal wieder ein Projekt von dir, da kann ich nicht schweigen 
Und wenn ich so diesen grauen Rahmen vor der Wand sehe dann steht doch die Farbe für eventuelle decals doch auch schon fest, was ist das ein grün oder eher ein Melonen ton


----------



## Aninaj (27. Januar 2018)

Der ist ja wirklich grau.. dabei gibt's den doch auch in schickem blau! 



Na dann hopp hopp, aufgebaut das gute Stück!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)

eins habe ich noch:





Steuersatz - hatte ich noch nie: integriert




Aninaj schrieb:


> Na dann hopp hopp, aufgebaut das gute Stück!



Ne, ne, so schnell geht es dann doch nicht. Momentan fehlen noch 2 Teile und die liefern sich gerade ein heisses Kopf an Kopf Rennen - bin gespannt welches gewinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. Januar 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Der ist ja wirklich grau.. dabei gibt's den doch auch in schickem blau!
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann hopp hopp, aufgebaut das gute Stück!




Egal, Farbe des Bikes ist sekundär, wird überbewertet und sagt nix über den Fahrer aus.

Primär sollte doch derjenige zählen, der draufhockt und das Bikeleben für uns alle bunter macht.

In diesem Sinne: weitermachen und das bitte in Flott.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Januar 2018)

Also ich hätte ja grün genommen [emoji56][emoji41]


----------



## f_t_l (28. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, da ist sie da: die graue Maus


Gut schaut sie aus, die "Maus"  
Hoffentlich kommt dann auch bald deine Gabel.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Januar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ja grün genommen [emoji56][emoji41]




... ich weiss 



f_t_l schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt dann auch bald deine Gabel.



Wettrennen, ich sag es ja 

Eigentlich sollte ja der Sattel vom On One zum Einsatz kommen, aber dann lief mir (mal wieder bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen) der hier über den Weg:



 

Nachdem ich auf dem Renner (SMR3) und auf dem Plusser (SMC4) schon Ergon habe, war das eine günstige Gelegenheit den mal auszuprobieren.

Uuuund @Aninaj : mit dem Grau passt der natürlich hervoragend


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## Perlenkette (28. Januar 2018)

Farbig oder gar bunt wird überbewertet. Angemessen für Ü40 ist dunkelschwarz und mattgrau. Haben wir ja schon bei den Alpenladys gelernt .


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2018)

...jenau


----------



## Martina H. (29. Januar 2018)

Fehlen noch die Laufräder, die sind neu, weil gebraucht sich nur dann lohnt, wenn man die richtige Konstellation erwischt (Vorne 15mm, hinten XD mit Schnellspanner). Sobald man anfangen muss bspw. einen neuen Freilauf , andere Achsadapter zu kaufen, wird es dann doch recht schnell teuer.








DT Swiss XM401 (innen 22,5) mit Novatec Naben und DT Swiss Competition Race - jetzt nicht der Wahnsinn was das Gewicht angeht (1600 gr.) - aber ich musste auf's Geld gucken 

Die Aufkleber werden natürlich noch entfernt


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2018)

... hab ja noch was vergessen: die Reifen






Schwalbe Thunder Burt 29 x 2.1 - von meiner (besseren? ) Hälfte ausprobiert und für gut befunden. Da such ich nicht erst lange nach anderen


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2018)

Lese hier auch mit und muß mal sagen, daß ich die schönen Produktphotos genieße, 
oft wird bei sowas irgendwie rumgeknipst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, vielen Dank, wie lieb von Dir 

Dann mach ich mal glatt weiter (wobei die Bilder jetzt nicht so gut sind: Licht hat gefehlt)

Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass sich 2 Teile ein heisses Wettrennen liefern.

Gestern gab es dann einen Sieger:





Die Gabel: 550 gr. feinstes chinesiches Carbon  - in 12 Tagen hat sie es aus China bis zu uns geschafft 

Und hier mal schnell zusammengesteckt:



 

So jetzt fehlt noch die Kassette und ein 32er ovales Kettenblatt (das hat nicht zufällig noch jemand rumliegen?)


----------



## f_t_l (30. Januar 2018)

Schön harmonisch: UD Glossy Carbon + Rahmenpulverbeschichtung in Glanz.

Sieht top aus 
Für meinen Aufbau  habe ich ja alles in technoiden Matt und 3k gewählt. Finde ich immer wieder gut wie vielfältig die _Fun Works 29er_  hier im Forum aufgebaut werden


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich habe lange überlegt, ob Glanz oder Matt - mir gefällt es ganz gut, obwohl ich gestern im ersten Moment gedacht habe: uii, die glänzt aber doll 

Die Anbindung Gabel/Steuerrohr fand ich ja bei Deinem auch schon richtig gut, ist mir gleich sehr positiv aufgefallen (und das im NoNamegünstigSegment) - das habe ich schon deutlich schlechter gesehen.

Überhaupt bist Du und @Endura  ein bisschen Mitschuld am Aufbau, ich hatte Eure Beiden gesehen und die haben mir so gut gefallen, das - naja


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2018)

... na geht doch: rechtzeitig zum Aufbau kommt ein Newsletter von Superstar Components: 20% auf UK Made Gear.

Gleich mal Kettenblätter bestellt


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2018)

Der Übergang Gabel-Steuerrohr sieht in der Tat aus, als wären die beiden füreinander gemacht. Sehr schön 
(trotz der Trauerfarben )


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

... sieht auch live sehr gut aus - bin ja selber gespannt, wie das gute Stück dann komplett aufgebaut aussieht


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

So, gestern ist auch die Kassette angekommen





SRAM XG 1180 - neu (aber günstig), da die geforderten Gebrauchtpreise teilweise, sagen wir mal, seeeeehr sportlich sind 

und jetzt heisst es schrauben und warten auf die Kettenblätter


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Januar 2018)

Sieht sehr edel aus 

Wie ist das mit der Farbe? (Abgesehen vom schwarzen Dreck [emoji16]) nutzt die sich schnell ab? 

Hatte selbst bisher nur silberne Shimano...


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

... sicher nutzt sich das ab, hält sich aber (finde ich) in Grenzen. Ist auch meine erste Schwarze. Für mich ist die 1180 der beste Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Gewicht. Sie wiegt 315 gr. und ich habe 108€ bezahlt. Die 1199/1195 sind zwar leichter (rund 50 gr. ) aber deutlich teurer...


@lucie macht morgen mal ein Foto für Dich von Ihrer XG 1195 - da kannst Du es sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht... eine Kassette für >100€ "günstig"? 
Muss man sich wohl mittlerweile dran gewöhnen. Ich hab's bisher noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Januar 2018)

Gefällt mir,wird sicher eine flotte Kiste werden.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht... eine Kassette für >100€ "günstig"?



... naja, die Shimanos sind nafürlich günstiger. Ich wollte aber das 10er Ritzel - und dann muss man wohl einen Tod sterben, zumal wenn ich es einfach nicht schaffe über das Gewicht hinwegzusehen ...



... und die Shimanos sehen gegenüber den SRAM einfach nur "klotzig"  aus - da bin ich eben Mädchen 



brigdompteur schrieb:


> Gefällt mir,wird sicher eine flotte Kiste werden.



Danke,  schaun 'mer mal...


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> So, gestern ist auch die Kassette angekommen



 auch schwarz


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

... nu glaar - ich bleib halt meiner Linie treu 

Ausserdem muss man das mal gesehen haben. Bremsscheibe 160mm (silber) passt perfekt zum 42er Ritzel (schwarz) weil: gleich gross


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nu glaar - ich bleib halt meiner Linie treu



Ok, schwarz macht ja bekanntlich schlank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (1. Februar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Sieht sehr edel aus
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Farbe? (Abgesehen vom schwarzen Dreck
> 
> ...


Ich habe am Fully eine XG 1199 oder 1195 in schwarz
Die hat jetzt schon über 4000km gesehen. Man sieht schon anhand der Farbabnutzung welche Ritzel oft gefahren werden, aber ich finde es hält sich in Grenzen
An meiner deutlich günstigeren Sunrace Kassette am Hardtail, ist bei weniger Km mehr Farbe verschwunden

Aber meist ist sowieso Antreibsdreck drauf, erst nach einer Runde putzen mit der Zahnbürste lässt sich die Abnutzung farblich erkennen
bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


Ich freue mich schon auf das Gesamtergebnis 
Kette wird dann hoffentlich auch schwarz?


----------



## Bettina (1. Februar 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Kette wird dann hoffentlich auch schwarz?


Ich hatte mal eine sehr schöne KMC in schwarz mit goldenen Nieten an meinem kleinen Schwarzen  
Wenn Martina diese in den Tiefen des Netzes wiederfindet brauch ich auch wieder eine  0815 ist einfach


----------



## noocelo (1. Februar 2018)

https://www.feine-fahrradteile.de/d...tion-schwarz-gold-fuer-shimano-campa-255.html


----------



## Bettina (1. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 691840
> https://www.feine-fahrradteile.de/d...tion-schwarz-gold-fuer-shimano-campa-255.html


Danke  Zum Glück brauch ich für Rohloff keine 11 fach Kette, ist viel billiger


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2018)

Bringt mich nur noch auf Ideen - dann ist das Budget endgültig gestorben 

Nee, erstmal kommt eine ganz normale SRAM Kette dran, die hab ich nämlich noch liegen, aaaaaaabber, wenn die runter ist - hmmmmmmhhh


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2018)

Billiger: einfach mit Finish Line Wet Lube schmieren. Ist dann auch dauerhaft schwarz


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2018)

@greenhorn-biker 

hier das versprochene Bild von @lucie 's Kassette


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Februar 2018)

Sieht gut aus , danke fürs Bild [emoji4]

Aber erstmal muss ich meine runter fahrn [emoji853]


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2018)

So, aus die Maus - habe fertig, jedenfalls vorerst 














... geändert werden muss noch:

Leitungslänge - wenn der Lenker lieferbar ist (so ca. Ende März)
Gabelschaft - dito
Kettenblatt - ist bestellt, kommt noch (entweder 32 oder 34 oval)
Flaschenhalter - ob der bleibt weiss ich noch nicht

Ihr könnt jetzt entscheiden ob Trauerspiel (@Aninaj ) oder pure Eleganz (@linfer ) - mir gefällt es


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2018)

Da ist ja doch noch etwas Farbe dran gelandet 
Ein bisschen farbiger hätte es schon noch sein dürfen, aber gefällt mir auch so 

An einem Reiserad fehlt jetzt aber noch die custommade Rahmendreiecks-Tasche und eine Arschtrompete, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein bisschen farbiger hätte es schon noch sein dürfen, aber gefällt mir auch so



Das mit der fehlenden Farbe hat ja auch Gründe. Leider ist es bei uns so, dass es hier jede Menge Ar.... gibt, die anderer Leuts Fahrräder einfach so mitnehmen. Ich muss ja mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren (unsere Firma zieht um, vorher konnte ich zu Fuss gehen). Da ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht, wann es nicht soooo auffällt, das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Reise. Ein Bike mit Knallfarbe habe ich ja uuuuund, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, mir gefällt es wirklich.



scylla schrieb:


> An einem Reiserad fehlt jetzt aber noch die custommade Rahmendreiecks-Tasche und eine Arschtrompete, oder?



Wart ab


----------



## ollo (3. Februar 2018)

Lecker Fahrrad mir gefällt es sehr sehr gut und besonders der Farbtupfer . . .  uuuuuuuund wenn du nicht unbedingt die Flasche brauchst, mach sie weg  oder wenigsten kleiner und in bunt .
Viel Spass beim First Ride

Den lenker gibt es bei amazon für 57, bei bikepraxis und bei freeride-mountain  com


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... mir gefällt es



Und darauf kommt es doch auch an  

Allerdings frag ich mich, warum du eigentlich kein Licht verbaut hast (Dynamo und Co)? Und die Gabel schaut auch nicht so aus, als wenn du da gescheite Schutzbleche ranbekommst. Irgendwie hätte ich das bei einem Rad für Arbeitsweg und Radlreisen erwartet... Meines hat sowas jedenfalls alles und bei dem aktuellen Wetter und Sonnenuntergangszeiten bin ich darüber auch ganz froh...


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Februar 2018)

Sehr schön, mir gefällts. Darf ich fragen was Du nun in Summe ausgegeben hast. Ich überlege mir ebenfalls ein Hardtail aufzubauen.
Nur viel kosten soll es nicht. Die Funworks-Teile sind ja eigentlich recht günstig zu haben. 
Mich würde ja interessieren, ob der Rahmen viel besser ist als eine Cube AIM oder ACID Rahmen, die zur Zeit für 70 bzw. 99 Euro zu kaufen sind.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2018)

@ollo

Danke für den Tip. Auf der SQLab Seite ist er erst ab 30.03. gelistet. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgevangen, dass es ihn auch erst dann gibt. Ich glaub, ich muss am Montag mal telefonieren 

@Aninaj

Tja, ist eben ein Kompromiss. Licht haben wir Akkulampen und Schutzbleche? Na mal, sehen... Aufnahmen an der Gabel gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Der Rahmen hat Aufnahmen für Gepäckträger. Wenn ich ein "richtiges" Reiserad hätte haben wollen, sähe es bestimmt auch anders aus - da hast Du vollkommen recht.

@LittleBoomer

Der Vorteil Funworks ist definitiv das Gewicht. Meiner wiegt inkl. Schaltauge 1575 gr. Die Cube Rahmen die Du ansprichst wiegen um die 2 Kilo - sind natürlich deutlich günstiger. Gesamtbilanz habe ich noch nicht gemacht - habe aber auch vorhandene Teile verbaut, so dass das die Gesamtinvestition auch ein wenig verzerrt. Ich denke mit der nötigen Geduld und Sucherei im Gebrauchtmarkt kannst Du unter 1000€ bleiben. Kommt natürlich drauf an, was man für Ansprüche hat  Was sich auch lohnen kann ist evtl. der Newsletter von RCZ - die bieten da ab und an 29er - auch Carbon - für unter 1000€  an.


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Februar 2018)

@Martina H. da warst Du aber richtig schnell mit dem Aufbau. Schön haste das hinbekommen. Einziges was mich stört sind die Spacer unterm Vorbau, nehmen so ein bisschen die Raceoptik raus. 
Viel Spaß mit deiner grauen Maus.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2018)

@gpzmandel 

Die Feineinstellung kommt ja noch - die Spacer sind definitiv noch zuviel. Da habe ich nur zusammengesteckt. Wobei beim geplanten Einsatzbereich eine zu racelatige Optik wahrscheinlich auch nicht zweckdienlich ist. 

Deins wird bestimmt auch schick - wenn auch komplett anderer Ansatz


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2018)

Schick, schick. Und bunter als mein kleines Schwarzes (für den gleichen Zweck).

Schutzbleche werden überschätzt. Ich komme bei diesem Wetter einfach immer schon fertig dreckig zum Dienst, der Forstwirtschaft sei Dank.  Derzeit ist es bis zum Lenker hoch schlammbraun, statt schwarz. Hat den Vorteil, dass sich kein Aas dafür interessiert wenn ich es bei uns auf dem Hof oder im Ort irgendwo anbinde.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Februar 2018)

Sieht seeehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Februar 2018)

Heute erste Proberunde gedreht: Läuft 





Ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich wollte. Schön straff ohne unkomfortabel zu sein. Scheint langstrecken tauglich  . Lenkzentrale muss noch angepasst werden (Lenker muss tiefer, endgültige Einstellung kommt ja eh' erst, wenn der SQ Lab da ist). Sattel darf bleiben, Schaltung ist 1 a...

Gewicht ist jetzt bei 9kg. Knapp drüber oder knapp drunter. Leider kann ich momentan nicht genau wiegen. Ich habe aber bei Laufrädern, Bremse, Stütze und Pedalen noch ordentlich Gewicht kleben - also sollte ein Aufbau von (deutlich) unter 9 kg möglich sein. Für mich passt es aber so - da wird nix mehr investiert (Zumindest vorerst  ). Rechnerisch geht das auf mit dem Verkauf vom On One (bisher knapp 300€) - noch sind ja nicht alle Teile verkauft

Und hier noch zwei Bilder für @scylla









Flasche passt dann nicht mehr - also weg damit. Braucht noch jemand eine neue, unbenutzte  Fabric Flasche?


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2018)

Dank @ollo 's Tip habe ich gestern den Lenker bestellt - kam heute schon an. Sind schnell die Jungs 

Schnell mal montiert:









Sieht ganz bequem aus - bin mal gespannt, wie er sich fährt


----------



## f_t_l (6. Februar 2018)

Lustiges Headbadge


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2018)

Jo, darf ich vorstellen: das ist die Biketrulla, quasi das Ziehkind des LO. 

Hier mal auf Reisen. 

Die kleine Schnuspel ist seit 2010 jährlich auf Tour.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2018)

... und hier noch mal in gross



 

... ganz schön aufdringlich ist sie: taucht auf immer mehr Rädern auf


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2018)

Echt cooles Bike geworden .
Planst du eine Bikepackingtour damit (wegen der ganzen Packtaschen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2018)

Danke 

Bikepacking? Hmmh, kommt wohl auf die Definition an. Wir werden (mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit) nicht Zelten - und dass gehört ja wohl beim neudeutschen  "Bikepacking" dazu. Ich sag jetzt mal: mehrtägige Radreise


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Februar 2018)

Ah, O.K. .
Ich dachte halt an BP, weil die untere Lenkertasche iwie nach Schutztasche für 'nen Schlafsack aussieht.
Aber die hält sicher auch andere Dinge gut trocken .


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2018)

... davon geh ich mal aus


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn man Dinge irgendwo anders als auf dem eigenen Rücken unterbringen kann, steigert das definitiv das Wohlbefinden beim Radeln, egal auf welcher Art von Reise  
Der einzige Grund Gepäck bevorzugt auf den Rücken zu laden wäre für mich Bergabfahren auf ruppigen Trails. Was mit diesem Rad vermutlich eh nicht geplant ist.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Bergabfahren auf ruppigen Trails. Was mit diesem Rad vermutlich eh nicht geplant ist.




... völlig korrekt...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2018)

... macht Spass


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2018)

Friederike hat aber ganz schön gewütet, da kommt man nicht einmal mit 'nem 29er drüber. Heißt ja immer so schön, dass große Räder besser über Hindernisse rollen.

Bin fast ein wenig neidisch auf den Esel...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2018)

MAUS!


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2018)

ESEL!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2018)

Duuuuuuuuu....



Esel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2018)

Das hättest Du mal zu mir sagen sollen, Maus.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2018)

Ich kenne nur Maushund. Oder Maulesel?
Eselmaus ist neu


----------



## noocelo (8. Februar 2018)

sind hier doch faxen erlaubt?


----------



## hardtails (8. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> sind hier doch faxen erlaubt?




wenn man den Bock zum Gärtner macht....


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> sind hier doch faxen erlaubt?



nicht für dich, Tinderella


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Maushund. Oder Maulesel?
> Eselmaus ist neu




... man muss auch mal was Neues entdecken...


----------



## noocelo (9. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht für dich, Tinderella


das ist single-diskriminierung!


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> das ist single-diskriminierung!



Du wirst es überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (9. Februar 2018)

hoff' ich auch!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Februar 2018)

Wie wär's mit Mausel?


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2018)

...passt, sie hat einen Namen....


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2021)

o O, Mausel ist auf Intensiv


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2021)

...war ein schwerer Verlauf..





aber nu ist sie genesen


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...war eon schwerer Verlauf..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316360
> 
> ...



Ja, war wohl 'ne schwere Geburt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (2. August 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> aber nu ist sie genesen


🤔 Bist du gewachsen? 

Erst Flat mit recht kurzem Vorbau und jetzt Krummbügel... ist das nicht irre lang jetzt?


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

So ein krummer Lenker  Ich fass es nicht


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> 🤔 Bist du gewachsen?
> 
> Erst Flat mit recht kurzem Vorbau und jetzt Krummbügel... ist das nicht irre lang jetzt?



Der Flatbar wurde mit 70er bzw. zum Schluss sogar mit 80er Vorbau gefahren.
Mit den SQlab Innerbarends war's der Dame immer noch zu "kurz". 

Bis auf den Stack fährt es sich so wie mein Koga.


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> So ein krummer Lenker  Ich fass es nicht



Der war immer Teufelszeug. Nicht anfassen war oberstes Gebot. Und nun...


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Der war immer Teufelszeug. Nicht anfassen war oberstes Gebot. Und nun...



... ist es wohl ein Pakt mit dem Teufel  
Ruf schnell einen Exorzisten!


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

Schon passiert, aber der hat gerade Urlaub. Dann muss sie eben weiter mit so einer grauen gehörnten Maus rumfahren.


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2021)

Lästert Ihr mal  

Wenn Ihr wollt erzähl ich die ganze Geschichte, gell @lucie 

Ansonsten muss ich jetzt sehen, wie ich klar komm, ist schon eine - für mich gewaltige - Umstellung, so richtig meins ist es noch nicht. Wenn es gar nicht geht, wird eben wieder zurückgebaut.

So passt es jedenfalls erstmal









Lenkerband wickeln muss ich jedenfalls noch üben


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

Sitzposition schaut doch schonmal gut aus 
Lass dir ruhig Zeit mit der Gewöhnung. Anfangs fühlt sich das vermutlich für jeden komisch an, ausgerechnet da in den Unterlenker zu greifen, wo die Nase eh schon bergab zeigt. Die Sicherheit kommt mit der Zeit und vor allem mit der Erfahrung, dass es sich doch ganz schön sicher fährt, selbst wenn man zuerst glaubt gleich einen Purzelbaum vorwärts zu machen.


----------



## slowbeat (2. August 2021)

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus. 
Ich frag mich an der Stelle halt immer, wie schlecht das vorher mit dem anderen Lenker gepasst hat.
Dürft ja schon sehr aufrecht gewesen sein.


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ganz gut aus.
> Ich frag mich an der Stelle halt immer, wie schlecht das vorher mit dem anderen Lenker gepasst hat.
> Dürft ja schon sehr aufrecht gewesen sein.



War es auch. Bei gleicher Körpergröße fand ich es für mich "unfahrbar".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (2. August 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> War es auch. Bei gleicher Körpergröße fand ich es für mich "unfahrbar".


Nun, das kann natürlich in der Varianz von Rumpf-, Arm- und Beinlänge bei gleicher Körpergröße irgendwo mal passen.
Für mich als kleiner Kurzbeiner sieht eh immer alles zu kurz aus


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2021)

...war ja auch aufrecht - halt er bequeme ReiseArbeitswegEsel

Aber Anforderungen ändern sich eben manchmal und da es momentan keine (für mich akzeptablen) Komplettbikes gibt, muss man eben nehmen was (bei Kleinanzeigen  ) kommt


----------



## gpzmandel (2. August 2021)

Ich finde auch es passt dir doch ganz gut. Das wird mit der Zeit.


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

Und was ist jetzt mit der ganzen Geschichte? Ich brauch doch ein wenig Abendunterhaltung


----------



## lucie (2. August 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit der ganzen Geschichte? Ich brauch doch ein wenig Abendunterhaltung



Wird ggf. eine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte, sie versucht gerade noch die Kette zu veredeln, äh zu putzen...


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

Vor dem Bett und nach dem Essen, Zähne putzen nicht vergessen 
Aber Laschen putzen?  🤔


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2021)

Ich geh ja noch nicht ins Bett 

Tja, also, wo fang ich an :kopfkratz:

Ich hab schon immer ein wenig neidisch zur Seite geguckt, wenn wir so mit Mausel und Sausel unterwegs waren. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Gravelbikes ganz cool finde, sah es bei @lucie immer so entspannt aus, so wie sie auf dem Koga saß. Aber immer, wenn ich damit mal probegerollt bin, schrie alles in mir: Hilfäääääää, neiiiiiiiiiiin - ich will hier wieder runter.

Na gut, der Sattel ist viel zu hoch für mich (Schritlänge 79 vs 82) und mit den mechanischen Disc in Kombination mit den Hebeln konnte ich mich auch nicht anfreunden. Dann wollte lucie auf hyydraulische Disc umrüsten und als wir  im Zuge der Materialbeschaffung beim örtlichen XXL waren hab ich mich auf ein passiges Rennrad gesetzt - der Affe auf dem Schleifstein war auf einmal nicht mehr ganz so gross. Und nach der erfolgreichen Umrüstung von Sausel konnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen mit dem Bike auch zum Stehen zu kommen - so weit erstmal das.

Dazu kommt, dass mir auf Mausel immer die Arme einschlafen wenn wir eine längere Tour fahren. Da wollte ich sowieso noch was ändern. Deshalb auch schon der 80er Vorbau. War schon besser, aber noch nicht gut. Und im Urlaub steht eine richtig lange Torur an - also, was tun sprach Zeus, die Gotter sind besoff..., der Olymp ist vollgek...

Ein neues Bike?

OK, wenn, dann das, aber die Grösse??? Probefahren ist ja nicht und ausserdem - ist ja nix zu kriegen.

Die beste aller Lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen war schon länger am ningeln: rüste doch einfach Mausel um..
Ich so  - ich steck doch nicht so viel Geld in Mausel, mal abgesehen davon, dass es ja auch Lieferschwierigkeiten auf dem Teilemarkt gibt - nöööoo

Aber mit der Geo habe ich schon hin und her gerechnet und auf den Gebrauchtmarkt geschielt  und dann ging es plötzlich ganz schnell: Auf Kleinanzeigen die STI's geschossen, Schaltwerk war lieferbar, Lenkerband auch - aber was für ein Lenker????

Ich kann Euch sagen, ein MTB-Lenker ist dagegen ein Schneckensch...: Drop, Reach, Flare, Breite - unendliche Kombinationen und je mehr man liest, desto schlimmer wird's.

Gut, hatte mich dann für den Pro Dicover mit 20° Flare entschieden (die 30°von lucies waren mir irgendwie zuviel).

So, die STI's waren blitzschnell da, die Bestellung von Bike24 sollte am Samstag geliefert werden. Würde ja super passen - leider wurde sie mit Hermes verschickt, die kommen zwar auch Samstags, meist aber erst am späten Nachmittag. Aaaaaargh, genauso war es - den ganzen Tag drauf gewartet, schon mal alles ab und angebaut was ging und dann endlich klingelt es gegen 16:30Uhr.

Jetzt aber hopp - eigentlich wollte ich ja schon die erste Proberunde gedreht haben. Alles soweit angeschraubt, Bremsen von anderem Rad abgebaut (die Leitungen von Mausel waren zu kurz) auseinander gerissen, entlüftet - so, nach einer Bremse hatte ich keinen Bock mehr - morgen weiter.

Sonntag früh halb Sechs: wer braucht schon Schlaf? Weitermachen und runter die ersten Meter rollen. Schai.... was ist das, warum ist die Kiste ist sooooooooooo lang, geht irgendwie gar nicht (war nicht nur mein Gefühl, auch lucie fand es komisch). Also wieder hoch und drumrumgeschlichen, woran kann das liegen??? Zollstock, hier messen, da messen, komisch. Bei Sausel ist der Lenker/Griff Reach 2cm kürzer????

Was hast Du für einen Lenker bestellt?

Der sollte den gleichen Reach wie Deiner haben...

Hat er aber nicht, der ist länger...

Weiss doch auch nicht 

Grrrr, alles wieder abgebaut, Lenker eingetütet, neue Bestellung (mehrere Lenker  ) aufgegeben

Ich total stinkig - totaler Schwachsinn, so kurz vorm Urlaub das Bike auseinanderreissen, raaaahhhhh

Mittagsschlaf

...und dann hmmmh, kann ja gar nicht sein....nochmal rausgekramt verglichen ah, 💡 wir müssen den nur anders ausrichten, dann ... (ich sach Euch Krummbügelwissenschaft )

Naja - den Rest kennt Ihr, Proberollen erfolgreich absolviert - seeeeeehr viel besser  der Urlaub kann kommen 

Ladies, liebe Ladies, es hat mir Spaß gemacht,
Nun schnell ins Bett und schlaft recht schön,
Dann will auch ich zur Ruhe gehen,
Ich wünsch' Euch gute Nacht!


----------



## scylla (2. August 2021)

Jaja diese Krummbügel... So sehr ich sie auch liebe, haben sie mich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal zur Verzweiflung getrieben.
Nach der Odyssee kann der Urlaub ja nur noch gut werden!

Viel Spass und gute Nacht


----------



## cjbffm (2. August 2021)

Du könntest noch verraten, was das für ein Lenker ist (oder hab' ich's nur überlesen?)
Edit: - Ja, lesen hilft tatsächlich. Es ist ein Pro Dicover mit 20° Flare.
und ein Foto machen, auf dem der Flare schön zu erkennen ist.

Nur für jene, die es interessiert. Nicht für mich, ich habe mich nach gründlicher Überlegung für mein (irgendwann einmal) kommendes Bike (mit dem ich auf Große Fahrt gehen möchte) gegen einen Krumm- und für einen Fastgerade-Lenker entschieden.
Und zwar - jetzt kommt's: mit Lenkerhörnchen.   
Das "Cockpit" habe ich schon zusammengeschraubt, und muß sagen, es gefällt mir sehr gut!!

Übrigens, das Lenkerband sieht doch nicht schlecht aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. August 2021)

..hier ist das Foto






...nicht so einfach den Flare richtig darzustellen...

Mit Lenkerhörnchen bin ich auch gefahren: die Innerbarends von SqLab. Die sind echt top, greifen sich angenehm und bringen halt eine Griffposition mehr. Kann ich nur empfehlen 

Das Lenkerband ist schon ein bisschen "schief" - beim nächsten Mal wird es besser 

Die ersten KM sind gefahren, fühlt sich schonmal nicht verkehrt an, noch ein bisschen "Ergonomiespielerei", dann sollte es passen.

Der Affe (auf dem Schleifstein) wird auch kleiner, allerdings habe ich imner noch ein komisches Gefühl beim Bremsen/Anhalten und der Wendekreis ist noch eines 38Tonners würdig - aber das wird schon noch.

Irgendwie find ich Mausel doch ganz cool


----------



## lucie (3. August 2021)

Da hat sich ja noch was verändert! Die Biketrulla ist wohl in Rente gegangen?


----------



## scylla (3. August 2021)

... ersetzt durch eine Pizza 
Die arme Trulla


----------



## cjbffm (3. August 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...nicht so einfach den Flare richtig darzustellen...


Man sieht's.


Martina H. schrieb:


> Mit Lenkerhörnchen bin ich auch gefahren: die Innerbarends von SqLab.


Hab das mit normalen Hörnchen mal nachgestellt gehabt, aber das war mir nichts. Hörnchen außen sind mir lieber, um den Stier bei den Hörnern zu packen.  


Martina H. schrieb:


> Das Lenkerband ist schon ein bisschen "schief" - beim nächsten Mal wird es besser


Nun gut, ich habe mal gaanz scharf hingeguckt, dann sehe ich - sehe ich - sehe ich - _etwas_.


Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Affe (auf dem Schleifstein) wird auch kleiner, allerdings habe ich imner noch ein komisches Gefühl...


Du sitzt wirklich sehr gestreckt. Vielleicht muß der Vorbau noch einen Zentimeter kürzer, das kann schon viel ausmachen. - Aber das muß ich einer geübten Schrauberin wie dir wohl kaum sagen. - Duck und wech.

Deine Sitzposition sieht nach Nach Juliane Neuss aus - ich habe mir vor kurzem ihr Buch gekauft, denn man lernt ja nie aus.
Allerdings habe ich mich mal nach ihrer Anleitung vermessen und die ermittelte Position nachgestellt - das ist mir doch viel zu sehr gestreckt.
Ich habe immer den Sattel höher als den Lenker, ich habe immer einen langen Vorbau an meinen Rädern, aber die Neuss'sche Position ist mir bei weitem zu extrem.

Viel Freude jedenfalls mit deinem Schätzchen. - Mit beiden Schätzchen 😉!

Edit: When will Trulla come back?


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2021)

... Mausel wird jetzt von pizzafressenden Katzen unterstützt 





...und selbstverständlich beschützt mich die Biketrulla noch und zwar zu 150% 





...nicht wahr  Herr Bikebecker?


----------



## bikebecker (7. August 2021)

Hallo
Schön geworden, auch wenn der Lenker etwas verbogen ist   Und wie immer alles gegeben.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2021)

...und wie verbogen  - dafür ist die Farbe ab 

...hier noch ein Flare Foddo





hmmmmh, irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob der Sattel schief ist - ist er aber nicht...

... und weil's so schön ist:


----------



## Mausoline (7. August 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und wie verbogen  - dafür ist die Farbe ab
> 
> ...hier noch ein Flare Foddo
> 
> ...



🤔 sieht aus, als hättest du dir ein Schlafkissen untern Lenker geklemmt


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2021)




----------



## Drahteseli (17. Februar 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sicher nutzt sich das ab, hält sich aber (finde ich) in Grenzen. Ist auch meine erste Schwarze. Für mich ist die 1180 der beste Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Gewicht. Sie wiegt 315 gr. und ich habe 108€ bezahlt. Die 1199/1195 sind zwar leichter (rund 50 gr. ) aber deutlich teurer...
> 
> 
> @lucie macht morgen mal ein Foto für Dich von Ihrer XG 1195 - da kannst Du es sehen.


Hallo Martina, 
Ich grabe mal das recht alte Thema Kassette aus... 

Konntet ihr einen Unterschied in der Haltbarkeit feststellen?

Habe grade festgestellt, dass mein Antrieb sehr breit ist und schwanke grade zwischen der xg1175 (Nachfolge für die xg1180) und wieder der xg1195. 

Die paar Gram Gewicht sind mir jetzt nicht so wichtig, aber wenn die günstige Kassette deutlich weniger lang hält, würde ich doch mehr investieren.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2022)

Hi, schön von Dir zu hören 

Deine Frage kann ich so direkt gar nicht beantworten. Die 1180 fahre ich an Mausel immer noch und das sind inzwischen mindestens 5000km (genau kann ich es nicht sagen, mit regelmässigem Kettenwechsel). Allerdings gibt die jetzt allmählich auch auf 

Eine XX1/XO1 habe ich noch nicht runtergefahren. Die wandern immer von einem Bike zum Anderen, so das ich da zur Laufleistung nichts genaues sagen kann.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Februar 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und hier noch mal in gross
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 694244
> 
> ... ganz schön aufdringlich ist sie: taucht auf immer mehr Rädern auf


Warum in aller welt muss ich hierher geraten?
Ich sehe immer einen Kokopelli. Ich sags auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Februar 2022)

Danke dir für die Info. 

Das beruhigt mich, dass deine xg1180 noch lebt

Dann werde ich mal die günstigere Variante testen. 
Die xg1195 hat immerhin 6 Jahre am Enduro mit mäßiger Pflege gehalten. 
Die Km Leistung kann ich gar nicht sagen, allerdings staubt es die letzten Jahre mehr ein, als dass es bewegt wird... 

Dann bekommt das Bike dieses Jahr doch eine größere Frischzellenkur


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2022)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum in aller welt muss ich hierher geraten


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht verraten 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer einen Kokopelli. Ich sags auch nicht weiter.


Ist aber keiner, schau mal genau hin


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Februar 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht verraten
> 
> 
> Ist aber keiner, schau mal genau hin


Puh, jetzt bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2022)

...und es nimmt kein Ende - weiter geht es mit Mausel:

Neue Gabel






Neuer Träger





Neue Taschen





Feddsch??? Mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. Oktober 2022)

@Aninaj :

Sind sie nicht schön Grau? 

Und übrigens:


----------

